# Pyrography



## Strider (Nov 29, 2015)

How would one use this soldering iron (brass, actually)? I bought this 16 bit engraving iron for wood, leather and cork at a price of less than 10$. Max temperature is around 550C. I tried it today, with that Dharma iniciative look alike logo bit, and it worked like a charm! Do you chaps have a tutorial or an advice to share? I haven't seen anyone using pyrography so far on this forum...
How would one use this soldering iron (brass, actually)? I bought this 16 bit engraving iron for wood, leather and cork at a price of less than 10$. Max temperature is around 550C. I tried it today, with that Dharma iniciative look alike logo bit, and it worked like a charm! Do you chaps have a tutorial or an advice to share? I haven't seen anyone using pyrography so far on this forum...
http://www.popustolovac.hr/proizvodi/crelando-lemilica-lidl-101524


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 30, 2015)

I wish I had advise to offer.... I've got a Colwood burner that is really nice for the little use I've put it through. Lol

The main thing is learning the tips and how to use them properly. I picked up a book explaining all that and also has a bunch of patterns you can transfer. 

The one thing that might not be so ideal is no variable temp on that unit. For the little I've used mine I see the advantage of having it for light shading and lines. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Strider (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, the lack of temperature setting is a flaw, but I can bypass that.
Might you provide the book name, please?


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Book-Woodburning-Pyrography-Techniques/dp/1565232879

That's the one I got.


----------

